# First Time Smoker and vacuum sealed-advice



## michaelweeter89 (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok so some of you may have seen my other post about my first ever smoke. Was a Boston butt on my MGM Davy Crockett.

I’m seeking advice to see if y’all think I vacuum sealed properly.

After resting and pulling I transferred the meat to a aluminum pan. Double covered with foil and to the freezer. After about an hour I mixed up the meet. Around 60* I pulled it out of the freezer and vacuum sealed it then put in the fridge to take to a family function tomorrow. I wanted to wait until the meat got below 40* but I was running short on time and did it at 60*. I also saved drippings, scrapped off fat and plan to drizzle over the meat when I reheat tomorrow.

Does this sound like I did it right?


----------



## bradger (Oct 11, 2019)

I don't think that will be a problem.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 11, 2019)

Shouldn’t be an issue. I assume you froze it because you are only reheating a portion of it for tomorrow?


----------



## bradger (Oct 11, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I assume you froze it because you are only reheating a portion of it for tomorrow?


I took it that he put it in the freezer to cool it quicker, science he had limited time.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 11, 2019)

Ahhh yes you are likely right on the money!


bradger said:


> I took it that he put it in the freezer to cool it quicker, science he had limited time.


----------



## michaelweeter89 (Oct 11, 2019)

bradger said:


> I took it that he put it in the freezer to cool it quicker, science he had limited time.


Correct. I just threw it in the freezer to cool it quicker.


----------

